# Modifier 25 on new psychiatric w E/M codes



## slevine (Mar 27, 2013)

Can anyone give me some help.  I am billing the new psychiatric codes with E/M codes.  I need confirmation that I need to include modifier 25 on the second code so the second procedure does not get denied.  I need clarification.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 28, 2013)

The coding sequencing is that the E&M code is the primary procedure, followed by the psychotherapy codes.  The codes 90833, 90836 and 90838 (Psychotherapy with an E&M) are add-on codes to the main procedure.    You never, ever append a -25 with an add-on code.


----------

